# Fenna may be a mom!



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Foster Fenna(dead center of this 1 of 50 Christmas bloopers) had her hips prelimmed today and eyeballed at good to excellant.








She has passed the first phase of becoming a Fidelco breed dog.
We are waiting on a thyroid panel, and she still has to go into training at the kennel like all my other fosters.
If she works the way I know she can, she'll become a breed dog and return to my house forever. (Except during whelping, where she'll live in a separate, much smaller and quieter puppy house on the Fidelco campus)
I have really liked this girl from day one. She has a much more "traditional" look about her and she is much heavier than my other girls without actually being much taller. She has been extremely easy to live with, however, when out with me, is all buisness.
I would love to see her offspring!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

She's beautiful! I would love to see her offspring too. Congrats!


----------

